# Select-comfort Beds?



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

My wife has often complained about our bed, its not all that old but she tosses & turns and finds herself sore in the morning. So it looks like its time to do something. I hear a lot about the Select Comfort air beds and we checked the store our Sunday. Seems like a good setup but for the price it dang well better be. Anyone had one of these and have any thoughts or other options that worked better/cheaper?

Of course the sales woman noted that they made them for RVs too. Just what I need... not!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Holy smoke! It's Y-Guy! Thought you ditched us for good!
What-cha been up to? Got the USS RAPTOR all polished up for campin'?

I'm about to bust the OUTBACK out of it's fenced in confinement! I'm ready!

To answer your question...never used one. They look very interesting...and very expensive.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We have one, bought a king size a year or so ago. They're pretty pricey, but well worth it IMO.

I've had back problems and had surgery four years ago. Every morning since I would wake up feeling like I had slept on concrete all night, stiff and sore. My back is in good shape after the surgery and I work really hard to stay in shape and keep my back strong, haven't had any problems since the surgery except for this morning stiffness thing. We bought the select comfort and I haven't had any trouble since, very comfortable and no stiffness in the morning, I get right up and get going, no problem. We've got the one with the pillow topper and remote control. My "sleep number" is 40-45 and my wife's is 55 (I think)

You don't have to buy the foundation piece. I just put 2 pieces of plywood on our old box spring and put it on that, saved 400+ bucks that way. The guy who delivered it said I didn't even need the plywood, a regular box spring is just fine.

Mike


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

We have a new Original Mattress Factory foam mattress being delivered tomorrow... cannot wait!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> My wife has often complained about our bed, ...
> [snapback]33833[/snapback]​


Are you sure she's complaining about the mattress?









Regards, Glenn


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

We have a select comfort mattress at home, the mid-priced one. Model 7000 or something like that. It has a pillow top also. Just like Mike, no more back stiffness in the morning. Worth the money, I'd say.
Steve


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

Love mine, if I had the funds I would put it in fiver.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback, good to know real people using them and that its not just sales hype and radio sales talk show host hype.

LOL Pete - seems like it. Week off camping, then week at a conference and now I am paying the price for being gone. It looks like snow on my desk but feels like paper!


----------



## jlstew (May 29, 2004)

Love mine at home. I have the pillow top as well and think that is well worth the extra money. It is a little pricey for the trailer that I am only in 20 nights a year!!
If I spent more nights in my trailer I would buy one without hesitation.


----------

